# My tank needs help



## bikermahn (Aug 2, 2014)

Right now I have 4 tanks, I have one on my office doing awesome, it simply has a rock, some driftwood and some moss on the driftwood. I couldn't be happier with this tank. Its simple and almost no maintenance, other than the obvious water changes. Its an edge 6g
Stock: 4 guppies (1 male 3 female), 1 snail and a mystery red cherry shrimp (seriously he just showed up one day..must have been an egg on something).

I have a tank in my kitchen that is a spec 2.1 3 neons and a betta fish, maybe a bit of algae because of direct sunight but overall expected and ok.

I have a spec 5g in another room and it just houses the babies from my office. darn those guppies...they breed...well...like guppies 

The problem tank is where I think I tried to go high tech but an failing miserably! The water is top notch, no issues but my plants don't seem to be doing very well. And this is where I need some help...

Setup: 16G Bowfront Tank, Fluval 206 Canister filter, Paintball Co2 (3bubbles/sec), Ecoxotic Full Spectrum LED light, Tetra Heater.

Stock; 4 Guppies, 3 Assassin Snails, 4 Cherry Shrimp

Plants: 5-6 stems of Hygrophila Wisteria, 4-5 stems of Ludwigia Repens, 3 or so small Anubias and trying to grow some baby tears also.

The plants just are not doing well, there is more Algae in the tank than before I added a brighter light and Co2. I tried adding ferts but then algae just started out of control...but the plants are not growing as I really did expect by adding a full spectrum light and Co2. Now they are not fading away as they did before.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 26, 2011)

two things: 1 add the fertilizer again. start at half dose weekly, working your way up over time as the plants grow and begin to propigate. they need the fertilizer to do well. I used to use Seachem Flourish with my old planted tank.

2. add way more plants. with good light, ferts and C02 you need to have enough plant biomass to out compete the algae

the thing with planted tanks is to always take what you think is the right amount of plants and then double it. add something easy to grow that multiplies fast like Vallisneria. You can always remove it if it starts to fill in too much. This should help to stop the algae from winning the battle.

this should help things.


----------

